# moulding



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any special method to make the molding at the top of cabinets. Something like this, it doesn't have to be anything fancy.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

As in make the crown moulding... Or cut the bevels?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

To actually make the crown moulding, I usually use the miter saw to cut bevels like that.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The moulding can be made with a shaper, and large router in table or a TS with a moulding cutter head.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, all the more reason to buy a shaper! Thanks for the info


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad I could help. Shakers aren't cheap, but the real cost of operating is the price of cutters. Be sure to research that before you pull the trigger. They sure are cadilac'n though!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

You can also make crown on a table saw. Here is a link.
jim

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/techniques/archive/2009/09/24/crown-molding-on-the-tablesaw.aspx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An alternative to milling a one piece moulding, is to stack up smaller pieces. Basically done with coves, flats and quarter rounds. Here are some examples of applied/stacked/built-up mouldings.
http://walzcraft.com/resources/molding/molding-combinations/












 







.


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, that gives me some ideas to work with.


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Glad I could help. Shakers aren't cheap, but the real cost of operating is the price of cutters. Be sure to research that before you pull the trigger. They sure are cadilac'n though!


Shakers aren't cheap? Am I the only one that caught that? LOL :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

WHWoodworking said:


> Shakers aren't cheap? Am I the only one that caught that? LOL :laughing:


No, I was/was not/was going to mention it. Lol 

I didn't think Shakers went for such fancy mouldings, since you bring it up. Haha.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> An alternative to milling a one piece moulding, is to stack up smaller pieces. Basically done with coves, flats and quarter rounds. Here are some examples of applied/stacked/built-up mouldings.
> http://walzcraft.com/resources/molding/molding-combinations/
> 
> 
> ...


That is my preferred method, as I do not need something like that often enough to purchase a molder.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

WHWoodworking said:


> Shakers aren't cheap? Am I the only one that caught that? LOL :laughing:





Brink said:


> No, I was/was not/was going to mention it. Lol
> 
> I didn't think Shakers went for such fancy mouldings, since you bring it up. Haha.


Well, they ain't cheap, they ain't fast... But they sure keep my energy bill down! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Resisted responding.....oh well.

For us it isn't nearly the question of HOW the mould is produced,as thats very dependant on facility and quanity's,yada yada.

What IS important is a thorough understanding of "correctness" WRT particular moulds and their grammer.Nuthin worse than a well-made pce,lots of attention,nice finish....good lines,scale is spot-on.And then they make a simple mistake on a mould application.Sticks out like a sore thumb....a black eye if you will.

With less research than it takes some to decide on what brand of TP for instance.....you can have the appropriate moulds in their "rightfull" place.Its a correctness that trumps ALL....IOWs,please don't reinvent the wheel,it dumbs down the trade.

The "crown" looks nice in OP.A beaded cove or a simple angled(with due care given to rise/run)pce are also a consideration.Heres where you can target your pce with a little research from the design side.Be careful when grabbing "default" pcs of mould for an application."Crown" is or can be.....it is a pretty safe mould though.BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I, especially, should have mentioned it the first time but didn't figure you be interested. You can also create some mighty complex moulding with hand planes... Just figured I throw that out there...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea actually it needs to be a way that I can do production, I am just getting into building larger pieces so I thought I'd find out wat my options are since I never used much moulding before. I have once or so, then I used c man's method. I'll probably get a router bit for it. The tricky part will probably be cutting the miters. Did anyone ever make a shopmade jig for that? Thanks for your help.


----------

